# Rate These Puppy Foods



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just trying to get an idea of what kibbles I want to have in my food rotation for the new puppy. I am hoping that I can have Orijin Large Breed Puppy in the rotation, but I need to see if I can even get it (remember I live in a tiny crap town). I know for a fact that I can get Wellness and Innova.

1. Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy
2. Fromm Gold Holistic Large Breed Puppy
3. Innova Large Breed Puppy
4. Solid Gold Wolf Cub Large Breed Puppy
5. Wellness Large Breed Puppy

#1 being the best and #5 being the worst, where would you rate the above kibbles? Are all the above kibbles ethoxyquin free?

Thanks :smile:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The only one on the list I would ever consider feeding would be Innova Large Breed Puppy. Your other choices don't even begin to compare. Check out the ingredients list and calories for yourself.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah. I would love to be able to rotate between Orijin and Innova. The big problem is if I can get the Orijin. I guess what I could do is wait for petfooddirect.com or some other on line company to have free shipping and then stock up on the Orijin.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I buy my Evo, Orijen and Honest Kitchen from pethealthandnutritioncenter.com

Shipping is $8.95 up to 45lbs and the price of the food is not escalated. It figures out to the same thing as driving to the pet store, paying tax and driving home :smile:

When petfooddirect and heartypet have free shipping, yes that is the time to stock up.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

$8.95 sounds like shipping I could handle. At petfooddirect it would cost me $20+ per bag for shipping to my tiny town. I will watch for free shipping and check out where you get your kibble. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## goujon (Feb 10, 2010)

You have them in the correct order. Solid Gold and Wellness are made at the Diamond plant and Diamond states that they use ethoxyquin.

1. Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy
2. Fromm Gold Holistic Large Breed Puppy
3. Innova Large Breed Puppy
4. Solid Gold Wolf Cub Large Breed Puppy
5. Wellness Large Breed Puppy

Risk Ingredients Not Listed on Pet Food Labels

Biewer-Whole-Dog-Journals-Food-List

Page Title


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks. I may be wrong, but I thought that Wellness did have a guarantee that they use ethoxyquin FREE foods. Does anyone know for sure? If they don't then I for sure will not be feeding it.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

goujon said:


> You have them in the correct order. Solid Gold and Wellness are made at the Diamond plant and Diamond states that they use ethoxyquin.
> 
> ]


unless i missed something, when did wellness start having production at Diamond plants??

as far as the list, i like the innova lbp, but ingredient wise i find all those basically on par with each other. i just have more trust in Natura as a company. id put the solid gold last simply because it is made by Diamond and i dont trust them.

any adult formula is fine for a large breed puppy as long as the maximum Ca % is around 1.6% or less. otherwise, there is nothing particularly unique about foods labeled "large breed puppy".


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> unless i missed something, when did wellness start having production at Diamond plants??



For quite sometime. Core is made by American Nutrition.


I think it's becoming more and more important to dog owners to have their kibble and can actually made by the pet food company and not an offsite manufacturer. Unfortunately, it is financially smarter to have someone else, who is up and running, to make your pet food. This isn't a bad thing, it's just something to keep an eye on. I believe Diamond has the most issues.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> For quite sometime. Core is made by American Nutrition.
> 
> 
> I think it's becoming more and more important to dog owners to have their kibble and can actually made by the pet food company and not an offsite manufacturer. Unfortunately, it is financially smarter to have someone else, who is up and running, to make your pet food. This isn't a bad thing, it's just something to keep an eye on. I believe Diamond has the most issues.


core is the only thing i feed by wellness. after researching this morning, it seems OMH is using several different plants to make their food, diamond being one of them. i suspect more and more of their production will end up at diamond, as has been the pattern of other manufacturers.

disappointing. it just pushes me more towards manufacturers that own their own facilities and dont make food for anyone else. the downside to those companies is the costs of operating their own facilities gets passed on to us.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> core is the only thing i feed by wellness. after researching this morning, it seems OMH is using several different plants to make their food, diamond being one of them. i suspect more and more of their production will end up at diamond, as has been the pattern of other manufacturers.
> 
> disappointing. it just pushes me more towards manufacturers that own their own facilities and dont make food for anyone else. the downside to those companies is the costs of operating their own facilities gets passed on to us.



I disagree. Core is more expensive than Evo and the same price as Orijen per lb. Remember, Core comes in a 26lb bag. Evo is 28.6 and Orijen is 29.7

Also, check out American Nutrition (where Core is produced). It's the makers of Atta Boy!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> I disagree. Core is more expensive than Evo and the same price as Orijen per lb. Remember, Core comes in a 26lb bag. Evo is 28.6 and Orijen is 29.7
> 
> Also, check out American Nutrition (where Core is produced). It's the makers of Atta Boy!


i meant relative to manufacturers using diamond exclusively and also meant it as a generality. diamond produced foods tend to be on the cheaper side (and i recognize there is a reason for that). yes, evo is a fair priced grain free food and core has always been a bit over priced relative to that.

i honestly am not concerned about the core since it is such a small part of my rotation. dropping it and adding something else to the rotation wont cause me any heartbreak. one thing i will never have is 100% trust or loyalty toward any dog food manufacturer.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Yeah. I would love to be able to rotate between Orijin and Innova. The big problem is if I can get the Orijin. I guess what I could do is wait for petfooddirect.com or some other on line company to have free shipping and then stock up on the Orijin.


i lie natura innova evo for adults but idont really like their innova line for adults or puppies. i bash orijen a lot here for adult foods, but i reccomened it as the best puppy food for large breeds.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> For quite sometime. Core is made by American Nutrition.
> 
> 
> I think it's becoming more and more important to dog owners to have their kibble and can actually made by the pet food company and not an offsite manufacturer. Unfortunately, it is financially smarter to have someone else, who is up and running, to make your pet food. This isn't a bad thing, it's just something to keep an eye on. I believe Diamond has the most issues.


so core is made by diamond? isnt american nutrition different than diamond?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so core is made by diamond? isnt american nutrition different than diamond?


yes, american nutrition is different than diamond, but their reputation is not stellar. Diamond is one of several plants that wellness uses for all their other foods.

also, i am curious to know why you think Orijen is not a good food for adult dogs. as kibbles go, i would rate it as one of the very best foods for an adult dog due to meat content, overall ingredients, where they source their ingredients, and Champions overall manufacturing record.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> . i bash orijen a lot here for adult foods, but i reccomened it as the best puppy food for large breeds.


Which makes no sense. AT ALL. In any way, shape, or form. 

Orijen is probably THE best food on the market, and that goes for ALL of their formulas. 
I have a really hard time making sense of someone who feeds Canidae, and bashes Orijen.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Which makes no sense. AT ALL. In any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Orijen is probably THE best food on the market, and that goes for ALL of their formulas.
> I have a really hard time making sense of someone who feeds Canidae, and bashes Orijen.


well its not the best for me and that's all im getting into with you.

although for a puppy it is the best..only grain free option id feel comfortable feeding and i believe all dogs should be on grain free diets.

i never said orijen wasnt a good food i just said i bash them..if you look at my older posts i actually used to say i was gonna switch to them, and said they were better than evo was...but i dont feel this way now. thanks for your kind words though ;p


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i never said orijen wasnt a good food i just said i bash them


Because that makes a whole lot of sense!!
You recognize they're a good food, but bash them anyway? That sounds real mature.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

It's fun to read triplefresh's posts...it's like an acid trip. He goes from one extreme to another.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> It's fun to read triplefresh's posts...it's like an acid trip. He goes from one extreme to another.


Ditto!!!! If you can actually read and understand the posts.....


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i actually used to say i was gonna switch to them, and said they were better than evo was...but i dont feel this way now.


I would like to know what changed your opinion about Orijen then....


----------

